# Girlfriends first fish!!



## deerhunter388 (Mar 25, 2012)

I took  my girlfriend jugging  for the first time ever this weekend and she caught her first fish..I think she's hooked!! We had to chase this guy all over the cove before we were finally able to get ahold of it. 17 pound Gar!! I'd say that's a pretty good way to start she was super excited!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## AlanShort (Mar 27, 2012)

looks like shes hooked. gj


----------



## seeker (Apr 15, 2012)

Heck of a first fish.


----------



## General P (Jun 25, 2012)

That's a beast.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 25, 2012)

Great start for her.  One like that'll definitely have her coming back.

Hoss


----------

